# Beatnik Bandit



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey guys... I normally post over in the slor car forum, but I have rediscovered my love for building models. This is the first one I've built in a good 35 yrs. The kit was kinda lame... parts didn't fit together well and it took a lot of trimming and sanding of them to get them to fit properly. Still, I'm happy with the end result. Thanks for check it out.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

She's pretty. You did a nice job!

Steve


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Hey Jimmy! Nice job on one of my favorite cars!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks guys ... I'm starting a Little Red Wagon one this week. I can already tell that it's a higher quality kit.

I scanned the decals and I'm going to try to srhink them down to HO size so I can make a slot car version


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back to model building! The old Bandit turned out terriffic! 

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Nice looking build Jim!* Guess I always thought it was a more complicated kit-- might have to get myself one now........

_Love_ your avatar pic-- is that one of yours? Any chance we could see it bigger? 

And Welcome back to the _bigger_ cars too.......


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

[quote _Love_ your avatar pic-- is that one of yours? Any chance we could see it bigger? 

And Welcome back to the _bigger_ cars too....... [/quote]


Sure... here are few of the pics, it;s HO scale... a chopped Rolls


























and the custom chassis I had to build for it


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The chassis on the was the most difficult part of the Bandit build... it's not one molded piece like many of the car models I remember building in my youth.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Thanks Jim!* _A chopped Rolls!_ :thumbsup:* AWESOME!!! * I love that! _Gotta_ build a 1/25 like that....:woohoo: That thing must _scream_ down the track. Can it do a burnout? Thought I remember seeing you could put something on the track and/or tires and do burnouts. 

Probably almost 50 years ago I had the Aurora slot car sets. _Loved_ those things and modifying the bodies. Thanks for the pics Buddy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job on the Bandit Jimmy. I have one that just needs to have the interior and a few fine details completed on to finish it up and post pics. I like that second rod too. Great work on some neat cars.


----------



## garmtn (Feb 12, 2012)

Gorgeous! Nice job!!


----------

